# DOVEWEED MAKE ME ANGRY!!



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Doveweed has completely taken over my lawn down here in Bradenton, FL. It has become the bane of my existence. It is difficult to mow low when it is wet, and bogs down my mower because of how thick it gets. It have been completely choking out my bermuda.

I've been experimenting with several mixtures of herbicides in different parts of my lawn:

1) Celsius alone
2) Celsius w/ Spectricide Weed Stop (Orange Cap)
3) Celsius, Weed Stop (Orange) & Image.

Option 1 took a good three weeks to do some damage, but did on ok job at thinning the doveweed. 
Option 3 completely nuked the area I applied, seeing results in like 5 days, but the existing bermuda started to thrive and really has been growing nicely. 
Option 2 is about 10 days in and I'm seeing ok results thus far. I need a few weeks to fully understand it's effect.

Any issues with mixing these, and would you recommend any other mixtures or subs for what I currently mix???


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

This is a mixture that @Greendoc gave me that totally killed my doveweed problem that I had in my yard.


.15 grams of MSM
.08 oz (1/2 tsp) Dismiss
 2 tsp Non Ionic surfactant
 1 gallon high quality H2O

Every spot of doveweed that was touched with this was smoked in 3 days. Here's a pic of what it looked like before and after.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm having the same issue. It's driving me insane. Celsius just seems to stunt it. I guess I'll pull the trigger on some MSM and Dismiss. So what is meant by "high quality H2O" @Greendoc @Colonel K0rn? Do I need to do anything more than regular tap water?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I'm having the same issue. It's driving me insane. Celsius just seems to stunt it. I guess I'll pull the trigger on some MSM and Dismiss. So what is meant by "high quality H2O" @Greendoc @Colonel K0rn? Do I need to do anything more than regular tap water?


I think it's just a reference to Waterboy.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> This is a mixture that @Greendoc gave me that totally killed my doveweed problem that I had in my yard.
> 
> 
> .15 grams of MSM
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation!

Now, given the time of year, location, temps, etc... I'm uncertain the order of operations going forward.

Some things to consider:

1) I have a very large lawn, 20K+, so large scale spraying is a burden, and I'll want to ensure that I do is right to prevent doing extensive passes through the lawn
2) I really want to have the Bermuda flourish in the yard, but due to the doveweed and several other weeds covering the land, I am certainly having a tough time seeing where the Bermuda is currently gotten a good foothold
3) I don't have an irrigation system in this lawn. I live in Florida and this summer has been incredibly rainy, which although it's been giving all of the water I need, it's been almost impossible to mow at any regular frequency, let alone stop the spread of weeds.
4) Regardless of the current weed-to-grass ratio, the lawn is green and the wife doesn't want to go full nuclear during the summer, as it looks fine from the road (I see all the imperfections, which is my cross to bear)

Given this information, and knowing that I have not put any emergent down at all this year, what should I do and when should I do it to maximize progress? I have read the Bermuda Bible and intend to follow religiously for the upcoming year.

Once I apply post-emergent (some time between now and October) and pre-emergent (maybe in September or October), what mowing and fertilizing plan happens in the immediate aftermath of that? Like if I see that the doveweed and others are definitely not growing and are dying off, should I be hitting the areas with fert to have the existing bermuda to start to take over? Isn't the herbicide going to counteract this? This is where I'm getting stuck from a logical standpoint.

Anyway, thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Pretty certain this is what I've got in quite a few spots, I had planed on mixing Dismiss with DriveXLR8 and blanket spray the whole yard. I have other random stuffs I am trying to knock out and I find every time I attempt spot spraying I must have a heavy trigger finger cause I end up with dead spots.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Rackhouse Mayor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having the same issue. It's driving me insane. Celsius just seems to stunt it. I guess I'll pull the trigger on some MSM and Dismiss. So what is meant by "high quality H2O" @Greendoc @Colonel K0rn? Do I need to do anything more than regular tap water?
> ...


You're correct! 





@ccanad at this point in the season, you can spray for some of the mature weeds with the mixture that I recommended, and do a blanket spray with Celsius to take out the other weeds that are present in your lawn. Considering the doveweed in place, do you have other pests that you can target with Celsius? If you don't, then it might be prudent to just do a blanket/zone application with that mixture to take out the majority of the problem weeds. Keep in mind, we've got about another 2 months (we're in similar climates) before evening temps warrant putting away the Celsius, and going with some other products that might be a bit faster acting in the cooler average temperatures. Trust me, if you go ahead and take on the doveweed, do a blanket spray, and put out 1 #N/M, you won't be able to stop the Bermuda from going crazy. The other thing to get on board with is PGR. It's really helpful when you can get your equipment to the point where you can do blanket sprays with pesticides, and PGR treatments with the same sprayer, be it the 4 gallon backpack, tow behind, or the Chapin 97900. Just get to where you can apply products on your own, and you'll wrangle these weeds and growth in easily, and it's not such a daunting task.

Do you know what your problematic winter weeds are? I'll be running a winter PreM program similar to what @Movingshrub ran last year. Syngenta's poa annua Assurance Program I had a ton of poa annua, and usually battle henbit. Hoping this will take care of most of the problem pests.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> @ccanad at this point in the season, you can spray for some of the mature weeds with the mixture that I recommended, and do a blanket spray with Celsius to take out the other weeds that are present in your lawn. Considering the doveweed in place, do you have other pests that you can target with Celsius? If you don't, then it might be prudent to just do a blanket/zone application with that mixture to take out the majority of the problem weeds. Keep in mind, we've got about another 2 months (we're in similar climates) before evening temps warrant putting away the Celsius, and going with some other products that might be a bit faster acting in the cooler average temperatures. Trust me, if you go ahead and take on the doveweed, do a blanket spray, and put out 1 #N/M, you won't be able to stop the Bermuda from going crazy. The other thing to get on board with is PGR. It's really helpful when you can get your equipment to the point where you can do blanket sprays with pesticides, and PGR treatments with the same sprayer, be it the 4 gallon backpack, tow behind, or the Chapin 97900. Just get to where you can apply products on your own, and you'll wrangle these weeds and growth in easily, and it's not such a daunting task.


@Colonel K0rn I have a 4 gallon powered backpack sprayer for blanket apps. If I decide to do a full yard app, I'll definitely want to mix a bunch of stuff such that I don't have to do a ton of full lawn applications.

Are you recommending that I add a pesticide and PGR to the heribicide cocktail?



Colonel K0rn said:


> Do you know what your problematic winter weeds are? I'll be running a winter PreM program similar to what @movingshrub ran last year. Syngenta's poa annua Assurance Program I had a ton of poa annua, and usually battle henbit. Hoping this will take care of most of the problem pests.


I'm not certain about the winter weeds as of yet, as we moved into this house in March. I live like 5 miles from the LCN, so maybe I need to watch some of his winter vids from this past year to see what he was fighting.

Outside of doveweed, I have a TON of nutsedge right now. I'm going to hit that with Image (unless I get pushback from this group).


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Go nuclear and get it over with. You can pay me now or pay later; you're still gonna pay


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Go nuclear and get it over with. You can pay me now or pay later; you're still gonna pay


Yeah, I've planted the seed (no pun intended) that the nuke will happen in September.

Hey man, I've really loved going through your sprigging efforts. I'm considering doing something similar for my yard too.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

ccanad said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Go nuclear and get it over with. You can pay me now or pay later; you're still gonna pay
> ...


I appreciate it. I know my sprigging thread has gotten length but it's covered my project starting May 2018 to present date and served double duty as my lawn journal.

I'm still debating on whether to buy sprigs for my project next year, harvest my own with a verticutter, or to try to make my own with a pallet of sod and a wood chipper. If I can harvest from a 7000 sqft area with a verticutter to plant a 4500 sqft area, then that's the quickest, easiest, and least costly route, assuming I'm able to get enough sprigs to encourage prompt establishment. My backyard is going to look like  once I'm done beating it with the verticutter.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Sprigging/Stolonizing caught my eye because I see golf courses do it for greens. It seems like a more intimate lawn restoration effort than seeding, and ESPECIALLY more than sodding. I have a roughly 300-400 sqft area that I'd like to use as a test plot for this process.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I wanted a cultivar that didn't come as seed. Once that decision was made, the choices for vegetative propagation were sod, plugs, or sprigs. Laying sod seems like hard work and you still have to deal with any seams afterwards. Plus, it's expensive.

Plugs seem like a lot of work to me. To me, they are only beneficial for items where you may not have as much success sprigging/stolonizing, such as centipede or st aug.

I think sprigging/stolonizing is better since you don't have seams, you don't have to cut it during establishment, you don't have to lay the sod, and it grows to whatever contour you have. Downside, no instant lawn.

For me, the cost of installing a sprinkler system + sprigs was less than $4k. Sodding the whole yard would've been at least $5100, I wouldn't have had a sprinkler system at the end of the day, and I would've had to lay 13,000 sqft of sod.


----------



## deeevo (Jun 18, 2018)

ccanad said:


> Doveweed has completely taken over my lawn down here in Bradenton, FL. It has become the bane of my existence. It is difficult to mow low when it is wet, and bogs down my mower because of how thick it gets. It have been completely choking out my bermuda.
> 
> I've been experimenting with several mixtures of herbicides in different parts of my lawn:
> 
> ...


I am in Parrish and Doveweed has started to invade my thick St. Aug also. Blindside will smoke it but it is way to hot right now. I can tell you it does not like a little sprinkle of baking soda. Turned it black in a few days.


----------

